# Anyone concerned about Dorian?



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks like FL will get rocked (or could, at least). 
How do you think we'll fare here?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

It looks like it will be a non-event in NC.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Starting to hear the possibility of a northern turn up the coast.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Folks better monitor this one real close.......forecasters just said it could be a disaster because all models merging to show it glancing off Florida then riding the coast through SC ,then moving out to sea off of Hatteras/Ocracoke areas. If it does, the proximity to the coast will be of extreme importance........best case scenario, IMHO, is that SC will lose its beach restoration......... of course they said this could change at any time............

5:00 pm update............. The Canadian now shows a "scraper" -- Dorian straddles the shoreline, and then hugs the coast from north of Cape Canaveral to around Daytona before pulling offshore and *heading up toward the Carolinas.*

The GFS does make a landfall near Melbourne, but then heads up the I-95 corridor *into extreme SE Ga*.

The UK made a huge move NE -- it now comes ashore just south of Melbourne and never makes it farther west than the midpoint of the peninsula before turning NE and restrengthening offshore of the Ga. coast and perhaps hitting again *in the Carolinas.*


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Headed to the Neuse on Monday, got a feeling we won't be staying the whole week. Going to have to start traveling west for our anniversary every year it seems.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking worse and worse for SC NC.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Storm surge is going to wipe out a lot of docks in the inlet again..............surf will be nasty and trashy for a couple weeks....but fish will still have to eat............hope to be there again......have had to evac quite a few times over the years.................and it's only the first of September this time.


----------



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

Heading to Topsail Island tomorrow.

Family is hoping to stay the whole week, and I have plans to join them next Sunday. 
Praying the uncertainty of the tracking is in our favor.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Phoolhearted… This week will not work.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Based on the 8:00 update tonight, Wilmington to Hatteras coastline could be a very bad place to be beginning sometime around Wednesday...........will be surprised if there aren't mandatory evacuations ordered.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

phoolhearted said:


> Heading to Topsail Island tomorrow.
> 
> Family is hoping to stay the whole week, and I have plans to join them next Sunday.
> Praying the uncertainty of the tracking is in our favor.


Probably looking at an evac situation. Best to play it safe.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If it's still showing an area as within the cone with only 48 hours to go, you're usually in trouble. But there's still enough time for it to change track.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow. What a difference a few days made. OBX appears to be on mandatory evacuation as of today.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

By sunset today for visitors and beginning 6:00 am tomorrow for residents................although I've got about a half dozen crazy friends down there who always ride out the Is and IIs..........cat IIIs and up are bad deals.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Overtaken by events.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Left Minnesott Beach this morning around 0615, wind and rain were just getting there as we pulled out. Shame, fish were hungry last couple days too. Y'all be safe!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I live on the east side of Santee Cooper Lakes near the dam end of Lake Marion here in SC. I'm about 70-80 miles from the coast. We've been getting some wind gusts and plenty of rain. So far the power had only flickered a few times but is still on. The weather folks are saying we are getting wind gusts here of about 40 mph. So far, no worse than a bad thunder storm, but we still have a long ways to go before it gets past us. 

It's expected to hit you NC folks harder than what we're getting, so you all stay safe.


----------

